# Deer License Application Deadline Extended a Week



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

For immediate release

June 8, 2011

North Dakota Game and Fish Department

Deer License Application Deadline Extended a Week

Because of flooding issues around the state, the North Dakota Game and Fish Department has extended the deer license application deadline by a week, from June 8 to June 15. Governor Jack Dalrymple signed an amendment to the deer proclamation this morning, approving the extension.

"So many people around the state have had other things on their minds recently," Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand said. "Adding a week to the deer application period may help some hunters catch up."

The extra week should not cause much of a delay to the deer license lottery drawing, which typically takes place about the first week of July.

This is the first time that Game and Fish has extended the deer application deadline. "The circumstances we're dealing with are unprecedented for this time of year," Steinwand said. "We hope it's the last time something like this comes up."

Hunters are encouraged to apply online at the Game and Fish Department website, gf.nd.gov.

The deadline applies to muzzleloader, regular gun, gratis and nonresident landowner, and youth antlered mule deer applications (specifically for antlered mule deer in units 3B1, 3B2, and 4A-4F).

Hunters who choose not to apply online can print out an application to mail at the Game and Fish Department website. Applications are also accepted by calling (800) 406-6409, and paper forms are available at county auditors, license vendors and Game and Fish offices.

Anyone mailing applications to the Game and Fish Department is advised to mail early because some post offices use the following day's postmark for mail received after regular hours. The department's online application feature will be deactivated June 15 at midnight.


----------

